# Raises vs Press



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Currently for my shoulders I'm only doing front, side, and rear lat raises.

What in wondering is what would benefit me more just for size as my goal?

would I be better to cut the raises and just go for heavy shoulder press or are raises better?

Im just after more size at min


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Pressing recruits more stabilisers and is more of a compound movement,raises tend to isolate the delts so for size I'd always choose press if I had to choose between the two.I do heavy DB press and heavy lat raises on shoulder day and do face pulls on back day.Never bothered with front raises,they get battered on chest day.


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm guessing for the DB press were talking palms forward like a barebell not facing in?

Cheers


----------



## jaycue2u (Jul 23, 2011)

I do heavy side lat raises 1st, then go onto a pressing movement after. I started doing this to warm my shoulders through as they were killing me, but now like the idea of pre exhausing before pressing.


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Also when doing lat raises do you go all the way up in line with the shoulder or just about 45deg?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

GolfDelta said:


> Pressing recruits more stabilisers and is more of a compound movement,raises tend to isolate the delts so for size I'd always choose press if I had to choose between the two.I do heavy DB press and heavy lat raises on shoulder day and do face pulls on back day.Never bothered with front raises,they get battered on chest day.


X2 :thumbup:

As for which way to face palms, I've had shoulder problems in the past so now I find the smoothest route to press!

For me thats palms to ears and as I press up palms turn forwards.


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

What about the lat raises guys?


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Trojan369 said:


> What about the lat raises guys?


Press for overall mass

Raises as a finisher.


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Sorry I meant about either all the way up inline with shoulder or half way about 45deg?


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Anyone one with regards to angle of side lat raise??


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ever since I have stopped doing shoulder presses and just raises my shoulders have gotten a lot bigger and more developed,

This is what has worked for me and every one is different ,I feel my front delts get more than enough stimulation on chest days,


----------



## Xbigdave79 (Mar 30, 2012)

Ps you should read an article shoulders the moutain dog way on t nation it's a really good read


----------



## The boss (Dec 10, 2012)

I find that raising my arms to shoulder level during the lat raises is much, much harder and is better because of it. Have to use a lower weight but I feel the burn a lot more and just feels like I'm working them better tbh


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

For building shoulder size and sculpting a nice shape you have to do some direct work for the lateral deltoid - front press variations do hit it, but nowhere near as much as behind neck presses or db presses, and of course lateral raises. You should also do some work for the posterior deltoid too, but that's another thread.

In respect of lateral raises there are a few variations worth trying, namely the charles glass lateral variation and L laterals... both of those hit the side delt very well, and L laterals even more so than regular raises, although they can cause some impingement of the rotator cuff so not one to do if you have any issues there.

Personally I would always do a shoulder press, a lateral raise (or an upright row), and a rear delt lateral variation.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

lateral raises concentrate on shoulder to elbow, dont really matter what you hand and forearm does...

make sure you raise so arms stay level with chest from front to back, and elbows to try and reach shoulder height....

also the wider you have your arms the more applied to side delt...

i normally do rears delts first

then sides

then press

finish with shrugs if you do them

that way all shoulders are nice and warm, plenty of blood in them ready to hit them all with heavy pressing ...


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Take the guesing out of it and do both presses and raises


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ye I think that's what I'm leaning towards now.

Trying to change my routine for the new year.

Cheers guys


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Standing clean and press with dumbells,

lateral raises as if pouring water out of a pitcher,elbows up and out

ez bar upright rows holding and squezing level with top lip.

Face pulls on back day


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

I do currently.. DB press, then arnie press then standing millitary press. I use side raises with a drop set on the last set and rear flys to finnish up. Someone with some of the maddest shoulders Ive ever seen told me to do three presses and to defo include the standing mil press - so i tried it out. Working very well for me as shoulders have always been a lacking muscle but defo catching up now after 6 weeks of that.


----------



## dbox2k6 (Oct 22, 2009)

my new shoulder routine:

clean & press 4sets of 10-12 reps

side raises 4sets of 10-12 reps

db shoulder press 4sets of 10-12 reps

upright row 4sets of 10-12 reps

been doing this for around about 5-6 weeks now and people are commenting on shoulders so must be working


----------



## danp83 (Oct 16, 2011)

ive just started doing db press then cable lateral raises then smith machine press. i like using the cables as i find it keeps tension on the delts plus can do drop sets easily aswell, since doing this im feeling sore like never before and feel my shoulders are fully exausted


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

It's worth working on explosive pressing too for shoulder development. Anything vertical the body will inhibit as in a linear vertical direction the shoulder will technically come clean out the socket. The body has inhibitory mechanisms for this. One of the reasons with strength athletes pressing against incremental increases towards the top of the movement can help (Bands, chains primarily). As it loads towards the top of the movement the body doesn't inhibit propulsion or acceleration as much. More motor unit recruitment (Mass x Acceleration) will lead to better development. Also as the type 1 (slow fibres) have a better number of satellite cells using tempo controlled lifting with both raises and presses will also lead to better development. Not always the specific movement but also how it's executed.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Learney said:


> It's worth working on explosive pressing too for shoulder development. Anything vertical the body will inhibit as in a linear vertical direction the shoulder will technically come clean out the socket. The body has inhibitory mechanisms for this. One of the reasons with strength athletes pressing against incremental increases towards the top of the movement can help (Bands, chains primarily). As it loads towards the top of the movement the body doesn't inhibit propulsion or acceleration as much. More motor unit recruitment (Mass x Acceleration) will lead to better development. Also as the type 1 (slow fibres) have a better number of satellite cells using tempo controlled lifting with both raises and presses will also lead to better development. Not always the specific movement but also how it's executed.


Interested in your thoughts on the hangclean into a push press, good movement or would you suggest keeping pressing and cleans separate (or not even doing cleans of any kind at all)?


----------



## Learney (Apr 19, 2006)

dtlv said:


> Interested in your thoughts on the hangclean into a push press, good movement or would you suggest keeping pressing and cleans separate (or not even doing cleans of any kind at all)?


If someone can nail the lift technically great. If not I personally feel the rotation and stress through the wrist, elbow and shoulder you could do without. High pulls and push press as separate exercises is a better option for most. You will handle more weight in both as individuals than you probably will with a clean and press. From a performance perspective the main purpose is explosive triple flexion and extension which can be accomplished in both cases.


----------

